# 2002 radio inputs



## kit (Dec 6, 2004)

Does anyone know how or where I can find out how to install RCA inputs on my factory radio (bose) so that I may hard wire my Sirius radio?


----------



## Alti9 (Apr 13, 2005)

They sell an adapter for this purpose. Check your local hi fi stereo shop


----------



## Marvin (Oct 16, 2002)

Best Buy sells the adapter. You may also want to check Ebay.


----------

